# Digital TV Coupon Converter Boxes are getting hard to find on store shelves....



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

They are gone from the three WalMarts and three Radio Shacks I went to.

I had to call the Radio Shack order line to use my coupon that was to expire on July 2. I got the Digital Stream DTX9950.

Seems like a lot of coupons are shortly expiring.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I found a decent supply of them at the local Best Buy, but they only sell their brand. You're out of luck if you want another brand.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Plenty of Boxes at Wamart,Target,BB & CC here in Southern NH  
NO Tax Too!:grin:


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Just ordered the the DTVPal D/A converter from E* over the phone.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I ordered it via their website yesterday.

Edit: When I ordered from DTVPAL, I was given a 7 day shipping estimate.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I went to best buy last sunday. They were out of the insignia ones but had a full rack of the new apex ones that just came out. Both were 59.99 plus tax so I grabbed two of the apex ones since my coupons were expiring that day. They seem to work pretty good and also have analog passthru. It also has a zoom button for the picture instead of automaticly doing it like the RCA's from wal mart do.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Hard to find? I don't think so; I walked into a Circuit City yesterday and there was a big stack of the Zenith CECBs sitting there on the shelf (a decent number of both the older and newer model, incidentally).


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

Slordak said:


> Hard to find? I don't think so; I walked into a Circuit City yesterday and there was a big stack of the Zenith CECBs sitting there on the shelf (a decent number of both the older and newer model, incidentally).


Choices are harder to find.

Walk into Best Buy, Circuit City, Radio Shack, Walmart and there is only one option waiting to be bought.

The week my coupons expired, Walmart was sold out, Radio Shack website claimed the closest store had 3 different models, got there and there was only one, Best Buy had a stack of the Insignias and nothing else.

Opted to get the Radio Shack one and one of the Best Buy ones.
Hoping one or the other is supported for my S2 TiVo.

phox


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

My DTVPAL arrived yesterday and works well.

I have my R10 and DTVPAL fed into a splitter and then into my office TV. I can swap b/w channels 3 and 4 to watch D* or OTA.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I found a decent supply of them at the local Best Buy, but they only sell their brand. You're out of luck if you want another brand.


I saw a good review for their Insignia brand in my local paper. They apparently were able to pick up a Columbus station in Cincinnati. Still not sure if I believe it.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm a DTVpal Fan.

You have up to a week's program guide, and it can auto-tune either based on time/channel or program.

So, if you want to record shows with an old VCR, here's your box.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I saw a good review for their Insignia brand in my local paper. They apparently were able to pick up a Columbus station in Cincinnati. Still not sure if I believe it.


The Insignia (which is essentially the same as the Zenith) box has the best tuner for sensitivity and multipath rejection. I have struggled with reception at my daughter's house 60 miles northwest of Washington DC. Analog reception has always been snowy and ghosty. Antennaweb.org predicted no digital stations would be received, but when I put an antenna in the attic the Insignia box received all of the Washington stations solidly. The new Zenith box (DTT901) is starting to show up in stores and it has analog pass through. If you're concerned about reception, this is the converter box I would recommend.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Target has the GE Smart box for $59.99 or the Ventuer (?) for $49.99


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> I'm a DTVpal Fan.


So am I. I have two of them.

HOWEVER, the DTVPal seems to have been released with a few bugs. I'm still doing testing on mine and after I am sure that the problems are 100 percent reproducible (and not me) I'll start a DTVPal bug thread.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Is the DTVpal available at any retail stores?


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

theres a lot at the local walmart here.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Stopped at Best Buy yesterday and all three shelves for the converter were empty.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Scott in FL said:


> The Insignia (which is essentially the same as the Zenith) box has the best tuner for sensitivity and multipath rejection. I have struggled with reception at my daughter's house 60 miles northwest of Washington DC. Analog reception has always been snowy and ghosty. Antennaweb.org predicted no digital stations would be received, but when I put an antenna in the attic the Insignia box received all of the Washington stations solidly. The new Zenith box (DTT901) is starting to show up in stores and it has analog pass through. If you're concerned about reception, this is the converter box I would recommend.


The Zenith box DTT900/901 or its clone sold under the Insignia brand at BestBuy are the only box to consider if you live in a weak signal area (snow) or have ghost (multipath) images on your current analog reception.


----------

